# Qatar Package & Healthcare



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi folks. I've been asked to think of a number for a package in Doha and would very much appreciate some advice. It's a mid-senior level rail job and the market rate is in the QAR 60k/month basic region. I have a few questions please:

- They're proposing paid hotel accommodation or a QAR 8,400 per month accommodation allowance. Would I get anything decent for that, realistically? (Single bloke.)

- They are not offering health (or any other) insurance on top so I need to factor this into the lump sum. What would be a reasonable figure for a 48 year old fella in good general health, do you think? Alternatively, is there good public healthcare available or is private insurance compulsory? Is no healthcare usual or are they being cheapskate?

- How many flights home per year (single status) are normal for this level role?

- Are end-of-service/year gratuities usual in Qatar or is the trend towards lump sum contracts? (I'm on lump sum at the mo in the UAE, hence the question.)

- What would be a reasonable amount of leave to go with that sort of package?

Lots of questions, sorry. Thanks a lot.


----------

